# C-MEDIA AC97 Audio Device (code10)



## jamie005 (Oct 8, 2005)

i have recently reformatted my computer running windows XP now cant install my sound driver can you please help? I keep getting (code10) error.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you tried the *update driver* option?
As you have reformatted your computer you will probably need to reinstall the drivers. If windows won't update when you tell it to, you'll have to go to the manufacturers site - if you have a PCI soundcard added then go to their website. If it's onboard sound, try reinstalling the motherboard drivers. You maybe still have the disk with them on it that came with the computer/motherboard, if not they should be available at their site.
To find out your motherboard model etc you can download this free program ...*EVEREST Home Edition*


----------



## mugge (Oct 27, 2005)

*Incorrect identification*

I solved my problem with exactly the same symptoms the other day. Seems that the system made an incorrect identification of my on board sound device :4-thatsba .

I went through various methods, update driver, manufacturer homepage etc. Then I simply tried my old win 98SE which I had on an older harddrive and with which the sound device was working. 

Win XP identified the C-MEDIA AC97 Audio Device, the manufaturer hompage indicated it should be a sis7018 and finally the old win98 said sis7012. The last one ti was :smooch: . 

So try to make an 100% certain identification of your sound device, download the correct driver and update manually :sayyes: .


----------

